# Hobie PA transport?



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

What is the most common way to transport a Hobie PA? 

I have Toyota Tundra and was wondering if the Hobie PA 14 is to much for loading in bed of truck. What are your thoughts?


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

that all depends on the person, personally i dont think it would be as ive seen many guys do it. but it is fairly heavy, especially after a day of peddling around. im sure at least one person that hauls theirs like that will give you a better opinion than me


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I use a bed extender, but it isn't exactly needed. It'll do just fine hanging out the back. The bed extender makes it much easier loading/unloading.


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

Yakavelli said:


> I use a bed extender, but it isn't exactly needed. It'll do just fine hanging out the back. The bed extender makes it much easier loading/unloading.


 
Yep, bed extender or buy a jet ski trailer, mount some 3" PVC pipe 11.5" apart so that they line up running the length of the scupper line and strap it down to the trailer. Can be done for less than $250 depending on if you get a good deal on a trailer.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

I just used a bed extender but like Yakavelli said it really isn't necessary. I find it makes things easier sometime not having to worry about fitting a trailer in depending on where I was launching from.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

just throw it on the back of your truck. it will be fine
I use (2) 12' straps on each side and thats it....goes no where. I used to tie down that thing down way too much ..not no more. two straps does the job. (this is on a 8' bed).

btw, i will be selling the cart i built (pictured), if anybody is interested. It works great. I just slide the PA on the back on my truck and go. someone make me an offer.


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks or the replys all very helpful. I think the bed extender is a good idea too! If it makes loading and unloading just a bit eaiser, I'm all for it!

Fishermon, like your rolling rack for the PA, good idea. If I had a garage, I'd be making you an offer. 

A trailer would be nice but I like the idea of being able to travel long distances on the highway at speed and not have to worrie about those little tires.


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

I've got a 12 and it's plenty heavy. Loading into the truck isn't the biggest issue it's dragging the beast through sand. Definitely buy the large balloon wheels they work awesome. Not the smaller scupper mount but the larger aluminum framed ones.


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

I've always used trailers. It cuts the load/unload in half since I never unload at home, I just park the trailer. Then when I go out again, I just hook the trailer up and roll.


----------



## No Stress (Oct 21, 2011)

I also use both methods. 

I have the truck extender when I think I will have problems parking with a trailer. The only problem I have using the extender is like others have mentioned; after dragging it too the truck and picking it up to put on the extender after a grueling day of peddling and fishing! 

I recently purchased a Hobie Trailex trailer with cradles that makes my kayak days much less stressful. No fish yet...

Looks like this:


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

where and how much did you buy the trailer for?.


----------



## No Stress (Oct 21, 2011)

Fishermon said:


> where and how much did you buy the trailer for?.


I bought it for $700 at Yellowfin Ocean sports.


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

+1 yellowfin sold me mine also! They have some of the best deals around. And are really great people


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

If you guys buy used jet ski trailer I can custom outfit them for you and in the end you spend much less than 700.00. Much less!


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

I've also built scupper mount frames with the large ballon tires for the pa


----------



## Lonster (Dec 6, 2012)

I have a Tundra myself. Currently, I have an Emotion Mojo Angler. I intend to upgrade to an Outback soooon. I believe my yak is around 13' long. I have no problems transporting,loading or unloading my yak out of the bed of the truck. The only thing you might need is a kayak cart. Obviously, you'll need to properly secure the yak with straps.


----------



## No Stress (Oct 21, 2011)

LUNDY said:


> +1 yellowfin sold me mine also! They have some of the best deals around. And are really great people


I know!! You bought the one trailer (with PA) that I was hoping to buy. The consigner wanted to wait 1 week to see if they can sell as a package. The week was almost over then - BAM!!
I see your post of your new setup on the forum!!

I settled for second best!

Yes, the people at Yellowfin are very nice and fair to work with.


----------

